# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Island Turf Tours- Adventure Awaits

## Island Turf Tours

Island Turf Tours 
We are a registered transportation company that seeks to offer value for money. From Montego Bay Airport Transfer To your destination in Negril, we offers our clients personalized private transfer to there hotel. Travel in privacy and be welcomed at airport  by our friendly staff who will be waiting for you even if your flight has been delayed. Our private  airport transfer  services ensure that you travel in a comfortable and hassle-free manner. 
We assure you that our services will exceed your expectations. This can help you reach your destination safely, without wasting time. So if you’re travelling alone, with family, this  is perfect for you. Our service available for sight-seeing Tour locations in Negril , Blue Hole , Mayfield Falls, Pelican bar, YS falls, Jamaica Giants or any other such excursions.

Contact at Island Turf Tours for your transportation services
WhatsApp:1(876)877-6952
Telephone: 1(876) 797-6602
Email: islandturftours@gmail.com
www.islandturftoursja.com

----------

